# The Gospel According to John in the Byzantine Tradition



## CalvinandHodges (Jul 27, 2008)

Published by UBS no less!

UBS Translations | The Gospel According to John in the Byzantine Tradition

This is on my wish list of books.

-CH


----------



## SolaGratia (Jul 27, 2008)

Seems like they are claiming to have an electronic version of it available.


----------

